# HMS Eagle - 1966 Documentary



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

For you dedicated buffs - 3 part documentary - Enjoy!

Warship Eagle 1966 Part 1 of 3 Documentary.

Candid groundbreaking documentary of life aboard HMS Eagle Aircraft-carrier sailing from Mombasa to Singapore in 1966.This documentary uses minimal commentary(Ludovic Kennedy)live sound and shows various aspects of life on board from mess inspections, to Buccaneer Jets taking off etc etc.

http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=a984b5f97ee1

Part 2:-

http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=67bf8a945750

Part 3:-

http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=fee076bc259b


----------

